

Ask HN: In the process of accepting a job, how do I respond to other inquiries? - mavsman

I just accepted a job verbally (coming out of college) and I&#x27;m waiting to get all the paper work so I can sign it and make it legally official. I don&#x27;t see any reason that anything could go wrong with the offer but I&#x27;ve gotten a couple other inquiries from people saying they want to interview me.<p>Is there a standard way to handle this situation or should I just tell them I have accepted an offer and if things somehow go south (again, I have no reason at all to believe they will but it&#x27;s just not official legally yet) then I can just go back to them and say I&#x27;m back on the market? This isn&#x27;t life and death but any advice is appreciated.
======
MalcolmDiggs
You can use this to your advantage. The last time I was in your position, I
was totally transparent with the interested parties, and it worked in my
favor. ("Yes, I'm interested, but I've got to tell you that I'm inking a
contract next Monday. If you can expedite me through the hiring process and
make me an offer before then, I can consider it. After that, it's out of my
hands.")

Offers flooded in during that final week. People who otherwise take 3 weeks to
make a decision hurried up and made their offers within days. I actually ended
up accepting an offer that came in about 24 hours before my deadline.

------
debacle
Never turn down an interview. They can really only lead to good things, and
it's always nice to have more than on opportunity on the table.

Depending on where you are, it might be looked down upon if you play your
offers against each other. If you are in a small market, I wouldn't do it, but
if you're in a major market it's usually pretty accepted.

~~~
Bahamut
There is a caveat to that - don't turn one down unless the cost of the
interview and your interest in the company aren't worth it. There is a point
where constantly interviewing prevents you from doing the things you want.

------
colemic
Never, ever decline interviews until you are officially 'on board.' Things
don't always work out, for a variety of reasons, and there is no reason to
paint yourself into a virtual corner, and not have any options at the end of
the day.

